# Does this look like ringworm?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

So today after giving my hedgehog a foot bath, I went on my laptop. My wrist started itching and I found this rash on my wrist.

I'm not sure if it's ringworm... I have had ringworm in the past (like two years ago... many cats come in with ringworm) and I have developed a stronger resistance to the fungal infection, but I'm not sure if this is it.

I took a picture, and I wanted your guys' opinion.

I'll check to see if my hedgie shows any signs of it... but I can't think of where he could've gotten it from, or where I could've gotten it from.

I'm not going to touch him unless I'm using his towel or something (or wearing gloves... I know it's frowned upon but I don't want to risk getting him infected)

Let me know, guys!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I can't tell from the picture, is it raised up like a bump or is it at the same level as your skin? Does it itch a lot or just some? I've had ringworm too, and it kind of looked like that, but not so red.
Edit: rewording sentence


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

It doesn't look like it to me, or at least what I can see. Usually ring worm results in some broken and rough skin, yours just looks a little red. Put some hydrocortisone cream on it to reduce inflammation, itching, and dry it out and if it's not gone in a couple days, I'd say go see a doctor. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Did Kashi prickle you at all while you were bathing him? Sometimes when my hedgies stick me with their quills a little too much, I get itchy and a bit of redness in the places I got poked. I think it's because of the semi-toxic effect of piggy quills, it could be just that.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for the bad picture.

The skin is, in fact, raised and bumpy. It was red before, but it has started yellowing.
I put ringworm cream on it (I had some left from when my sister had it), just in case.

It is quite possible that Kashi might have pricked me, but honestly, I'm not sure because I have been pricked quite a few times by him already :lol:


----------

